# A Mighty Fortress - Genesis Childrens Choir



## markleake (Apr 22, 2018)

I posted this in the commercial tread, but thought I would put here also. This is the hymn "A Mighty Fortress Is Our God" rendered with AudioBro's new Genesis children's library. The library is stunning, in my opinion. Any feedback is welcome!

Choir: Genesis Childrens Library (divisi legato - all four sections)
Strings: CSS & SSS (all sections doubled)
Albion 2: Euphonium/horn
Albion 1 Legacy: Horn/trombone
Spitfire Brass: Trumpet, Tuba


----------



## wst3 (Apr 23, 2018)

That is quite beautiful!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Apr 23, 2018)

Really marvelous @markleake. I really like your arrangement, and the sound is great.


----------



## David Hall (Apr 23, 2018)

really good. I hope you can review mine as well I posted something similar but i have not gotten any response.


----------



## Ben E (Apr 23, 2018)

Great! And perfect song choice.


----------



## Kony (Apr 23, 2018)

Excellent, Mark!


----------



## mobileavatar (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks again for the beautiful track, Mark! I particularly enjoy the melismatic legatos. They are really hard to beat. But the more I listen to the track, the more I realize how each syllable is kind of on its own (instead of being part of a musical phrase). Maybe it's the attack of each syllable being too "fast" compared the the preceding melismatic legatos.

I wonder whether there a setting to adjust the attack speed of the morph between the consonant and the vowel? With diphthongs, the attack/morphing speed will be even more contextually dependent. Without any speed control, I could imagine it will quite challenging to make the diphthongs sound natural in context.


----------



## markleake (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks @wst3, @Paul T McGraw, @David Hall, @Ben E, @Kony, @mobileavatar.



Paul T McGraw said:


> Really marvelous @markleake. I really like your arrangement, and the sound is great.


Thanks. It's sort of the standard piano arrangement, smoothed out and adjusted some, and then with some additions for the brass.



Ben E said:


> Great! And perfect song choice.


This was what came immediately to mind when I first started playing with Genesis. It suits it perfectly, but a big part of that is due to AudioBro's skill at creating a library that can do this so easily.



mobileavatar said:


> Maybe it's the attack of each syllable being too "fast" compared the the preceding melismatic legatos.


Yes, when I listen closely I can hear some of that issue too. It varies depending on what vowel and word they sing, and you are right, the attacks can intrude into the legato and proceeding words, it's not only the first attack (attack of first note played, which usually sounds better). There were a few ready words I tried but couldn't get the attack or legato to sound good, so I didn't go with those selections. I need to play with the library more to work out if the blending of consonant & vowels is controllable, and how that works for legatos. And like I've mentioned before, the relative volumes on some of the notes I notice aren't quite matched. When exposed you are going to hear this effect (it is still a VI library after all), but it isn't very pronounced, and you can't hear it at all on some of the words/vowles. Mixed with other instruments I don't think you would hear it.

But really, these are things to be aware of but not worry too much over, so long as you don't expect perfection from a VI. My overall impression is this is the first choir library I'm happy to keep at hand for template purposes for regular use. That is due to how easy it is to get a real and beautiful sound from it, all divisi, legato and words sorted out automatically for me just by playing a few chords. It's very usable. I know Fluffy Audio released a good one recently also, so that may compare equally well (the demos certainly sound great). But for the legatos alone this is worth one's salt, without even considering the great GUI.


----------



## mojamusic (Jun 26, 2018)

I really enjoyed this arrangement. I have been looking for some comparison to VOXOS by Cinesamples. I have wanted this library for so many years and the sound of it is still breathtaking. How does Genesis stack up against it?


----------



## markleake (Jun 26, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> I really enjoyed this arrangement. I have been looking for some comparison to VOXOS by Cinesamples. I have wanted this library for so many years and the sound of it is still breathtaking. How does Genesis stack up against it?


Thanks mojamusic. I don't have VOXOS, and don't know anything about it, so can't help you there sorry.

All I know is that Genesis is amazing. In my opinion it's going to compare fantastically well to anything similar you put it up against.


----------

